# powerpill_portable.sh does not work in FreeBSD



## mfaridi (Dec 21, 2010)

I use FreeBSD at work place and I have internet connection . but at home I do not have internet connection and I install Arch linux in home and I want download all packages need by arch at work with FreeBSD box and then move them to home and make localrepo and install packages I need , after search google and arch forums I find this link 
http://xyne.archlinux.ca/scripts/pacman/#powerpill-portable
and do everything I see in that link 
but when I want run 
	
	



```
./pp -Syu
```
 in FreeBSD box as instruction describe in that linkI see this error

```
This Perl not built to support threads
Compilation failed in require at Xyne/Common/Parallel.pm line 22.
BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at Xyne/Common/Parallel.pm line 22.
Compilation failed in require at Xyne/Arch/PkgD.pm line 33.
BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at Xyne/Arch/PkgD.pm line 33.
Compilation failed in require at Xyne/Arch/Powerpill.pm line 27.
BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at Xyne/Arch/Powerpill.pm line 27.
Compilation failed in require at ./powerpill line 25.
BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at ./powerpill line 25.
```
and this script does not work 
I install perl and aria2 on FreeBSD box
I attach this files and other script for all of you and I want this script work for me in FreeBSD box ,
can I change it for work in FreeBSD box ?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 21, 2010)

Build perl with thread support. But your biggest problem is the lack of Xyne modules.


----------



## mfaridi (Dec 21, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Build perl with thread support. But your biggest problem is the lack of Xyne modules.



after make perl with thread option and run that script I see error like this

```
mfaridipc# ./pp -Syu
Can't load '/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.10.1/mach/auto/Encode/Encode.so' for module Encode: /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.10.1/mach/auto/Encode/Encode.so: Undefined symbol "PL_sv_undef" at /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.10.1/mach/XSLoader.pm line 70.
 at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.10.1/mach/Encode.pm line 10
Compilation failed in require at Xyne/Common/Metalink.pm line 22.
BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at Xyne/Common/Metalink.pm line 22.
Compilation failed in require at Xyne/Arch/Powerpill.pm line 31.
BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at Xyne/Arch/Powerpill.pm line 31.
Compilation failed in require at ./powerpill line 25.
BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at ./powerpill line 25.
```
I wish make Perl with thread option does not make problem for my Desktop and my system:OO


----------



## SirDice (Dec 21, 2010)

You'll still be missing the Xyne modules and you'll have to port those yourself.


----------



## mfaridi (Dec 21, 2010)

So this script does not work in FreeBSD


----------



## nekoexmachina (Dec 21, 2010)

btw: is there any script for building debian/ubuntu mirrors with bsds?


----------



## Zare (Dec 21, 2010)

Don't know about mirroring, but apt servers are normal ftp/http servers.
So you can get it up on anything.


----------



## kpedersen (Dec 22, 2010)

mfaridi,

This may help instead:-

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Offline_Installation_of_Packages

It basically generates a list of packages to fetch with wget.

However, I still maintain that if you need your computer to be offline, Windows or Mac OS X are the only real choices because the software for them isn't distributed in millions of little chopped up pieces. (Please don't flame me )


----------



## mfaridi (Dec 22, 2010)

kpedersen said:
			
		

> mfaridi,
> 
> This may help instead:-
> 
> ...



I test this way , but by this way I have to download all thing again and put them to 

```
/var/cache/pacman/pkg
```
and I need many many download
but 
	
	



```
powerpill
```
 is great because it test what packages are installed on offline system and get only new one of packages


----------

